# wildwood nj in july



## mppheel (Apr 11, 2007)

hey y'all,
i'm bringing my family up from nc to wildwood in mid july. i'd love to go fishing with my wife and 10 and 7 yr old children.
should i bring rods and look for pier, surf cast, or leave all equip at home and look for a headboat to take us?

what's running and what kinda takle should i pack?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Party boat or beach will work, No piers here.
for a party boat I would go to Cape May(5 miles South) Miss Cape May fleet are good as is the Porgy.Clam and Squid for bait,Hi lo or fish finder rigs. Go to jersey bait and tackle in North Wildwood Linda will set you up and give you good Info


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Grassy sound*

Grassy sound.......there is a pier there. Good spot. Blues, striper and flounder can be caught. Minnows, clams, mackerel and squid are the baits of choice. When you come up guve me a shout and I'll show ya around.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to visit wildwood every summer and fished most of the party boats. I have to say the adventurer 2 was always my favorite. I havn't been there in a couple years so things may have changed, but I would check out that boat (if its still there).


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Just north of Wildwood in Stone Harbor is smuggler's cove bait and tackle. For 60 bucks a day you can rent a 14 foot skiff and take the kids out crabbing or drift for flounder. I've also caught some sea bass on the sod banks opposite the municipal lot there. Gas is included and I believe they also rent rods there if you need them


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

When you enter Wildwood on RT 47,as you cross the Bridge on the right next to URI'S is no bones tackle/ Boat rental run by a guy who also has the local Fishing show on TV.His name is Fred. try there for your boat rental


----------

